

Introducing a complete and modern UI widget for cloud based image uploading - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/introducing_a_complete_and_modern_ui_widget_for_cloud_based_image_uploading

======
nadavs
A new JavaScript upload widget that can be added to any website. The widget
allows users to interactively upload images and any other files to the cloud
directly from their web browsers. The widget supports multiple file selection,
drag & drop, webcam capturing, progress bar, thumbnail previews and more.
Uploaded images can be manipulated, optimized and delivered by Cloudinary.
Sample JavaScript code is included.

